# Rettsu Speaking Japaneezu!



## Densetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

So apparently there are a lot of Japanese speakers and Japanophiles on this forum and/or many 'Tempers interested in learning Japanese, whether it be to watch anime, read manga, play video games, because they're interested in/entranced by more traditional aspects the culture, or because they want to be a ninja, etc. Or maybe simply because they're native Japanese.

Well, there seems to be no outlet for these people on this forum, so *I declare this thread the official Japanese haven of GBAtemp*! Speak your otaku mind in Nihongo, join in on the conversation, and most of all, have fun! Think of this as a non-serious extension of my gravely serious Nihongo thread for serious Nihongo learners. Seriously.

Even if you don't know Japanese, join in! Maybe you'll even pick up some Nihongo skills!



Spoiler: Something educational in the EoF?! Preposterous!!!



Or is it? 


*Rules: *
1. Post in Japanese (kanji/kana or Rōmaji ok). Write about anything you want as long as you adhere to forum rules and use ninjaspeek!
一. 日本語で書くんだ(漢字・かなやローマ字でもok)。フォーラムのルールに従って忍者語を使うならどんな話題でもいいぜ！

2. If you don't know Japanese, post in Japanese anyway.
二. 日本語知らなくても日本語で書くこと。

3. If you _must_ post in English, put it in spoilers. English is for the weak (a.k.a., non-ninjas). You will hide your weakness in this thread.
三. どうしても英語で書く必要ならば、スポイラーに隠すこと。英語は弱者（すなわち忍者じゃない人）の言葉だ。このスレに弱点を隠せ。

5. There is no Rule #4 because that number is bad luck in Japanese.
五. ルール四はありません。なぜならその番号は日本文化では不幸からだ。

6. Absolutely NO posting of hentai in any form (you will be suspended without warning).
六. どんな形であれヘンタイを絶対にアップしないこと（警告もなく処分されることになる）。

7. Even weaboos are welcome (I still hate you, and so does the rest of GBAtemp, but you're safe here)!
七. ウィーブーって奴でも大歓迎（やっぱり俺もGBAtempもお前らみたいな奴が嫌いが、ここは安全だ）！

8. If this topic gets out of hand it will vanish like a ninja forever.
八. このトピックが手のつけられない状態になる場合、忍者のように消滅する。[/indent]


これから英語禁止だ！日本語で書け！
Kore kara Eigo kinshi da! Nihongo de kake!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

震天裂空斬光旋風滅砕神罰割殺撃



Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ekf1qkOMU0[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ???????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sad thing is I recognized that before I opened the spoiler.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

満ちの天光、開け黄泉の門！この名を保ちて出よ！インヂグネイション！



Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCP_AL8UPcE[/youtube]


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

Nani?


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> The sad thing is I recognized that before I opened the spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?????????


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

shikkoku no tsubasa!!!


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> shikkoku no tsubasa!!!


Bukkake no kitanasa!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

;


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

O shite imasu.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

ENSENGA 
*クルクルクルクルクルクルクルクルクルクルクルクル*


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

Shugohojin!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

*INB4DEATHNOTEREFERENCE*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

サンダーブレード


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ホーリーランス！


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

真無限絶叫陣!!!!!


Spoiler



[youtube]http://youtu.be/VzjRz87tlA8[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

魔神剣!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

インディグネイション


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

フェアリーサークル


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

???????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



??????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



????????


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

okamiden sushi nani konichiua


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

スパム


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot one...

where's Sophie's?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Catastrophe?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??????????


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try again...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???????


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 26, 2011)

?????????????? ??????????????
?????????????? ??????????????
?????????????? 

Spoiler









[youtube]x_cRY20DLGs[/youtube]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 ??????????????
?????????????? ??????????????
?????????????? ??????????????


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ???????


Nope... 

???????


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

Spoiler



i can't understand. dammit!! i shall engage myself in learning japanese starting right now!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i can't understand. dammit!! i shall engage myself in learning japanese starting right now!!!


??????????


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 27, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> 2. If you don't know Japanese, post in Japanese anyway.
> ?. ??????????????????



ni no kawaii arimas shikkoku nanashi!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jul 27, 2011)

ケンタッキーフライドチキンはどこですか？


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 27, 2011)

THAS NOT REAL NIHONGO DESU V_V;
KAWAII DESU~?
THATS RIGHT, BOKU WA KAWAII DESU CHAN~!

...

someone kill me.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 27, 2011)

Madoushi arigato no densetsu!!


----------



## prowler (Jul 27, 2011)

Since this is a Japaneezu thread, someone help me out.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2011)

chotto chotto

kien tamma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sorry no jap keyboard here
might be a bit too slangy for translators

if anyone can understand that they win a cookie


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Since this is a Japaneezu thread, someone help me out.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 27, 2011)

私は日本語、英語ではない話す。


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 27, 2011)

Nyan nyan


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2011)

no on eunderstands my slang japanese
im ashamed
maybe i should say it in propper japanese so people can translate


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 27, 2011)

ここから入手！


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Since this is a Japaneezu thread, someone help me out.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2011)

Watashi wa sonogo nani o itta


----------



## prowler (Jul 27, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Since this is a Japaneezu thread, someone help me out.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> chotto chotto
> 
> kien tamma



Translated into english means:

Please wait/ no more

Ball Warmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






even my real email address is Japanese slang, thank god i mainly give it to english people


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Since this is a Japaneezu thread, someone help me out.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

無限の時が鼓動を富め！


----------



## Mazor (Aug 1, 2011)

日本語でOK


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

Me gusta la bamba...

Wait...wrong language.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 1, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Me gusta la bamba...
> 
> Wait...wrong language.


There is a door on the left. It is wide open.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?????????????????????????????????


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 1, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


????????????????????????????????? to you too.

That door creeps closer as the troll comes nearer...IT COMES!!!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nanda?


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 1, 2011)

[youtube]s9g8bUOmvm8[/youtube]


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 1, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> [youtube]s9g8bUOmvm8[/youtube]


I just looked at the video, and then I just lol'd


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 1, 2011)

sekai no chousen
Kyoui no Shinryakusha


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

BAKA!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

???!!!!

???!!!!!!!!!

???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Spoiler: ???



[youtube]http://youtu.be/69SmvbpaYUU[/youtube]


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Vilhelmina mode: on*
ヴェイグはクレアが好きでありますか？
*Vilhelmina mode: off*


----------



## Paarish (Aug 4, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> ???!!!!
> 
> ???!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Needs more ???


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 4, 2011)

*???????????
Asian Language Lesson*

*?????????????????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW: Not Japanese, but close enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



			
				RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> That door creeps closer as the troll comes nearer...IT COMES!!!QUOTE(RoyalCardMan @ Jul 31 2011, 11:00 PM) I just looked at the video, and then I just lol'd


Japaneezu or GTFO
?????????????


----------



## Cyan (Aug 4, 2011)

??~~~
???????????????

???????????????????? ( ???)?
???????? ???? ??????????

???? :
??Amazon??????A Dictionary of Basic Japanese Grammar???????


Spoiler



Maybe this one is wrong, I wanted to say "I bought the book ?...? at Amazon".
Please correct my sentence. Arigatou yo

I wish I would know Japanese better. I can't even speak Japanese with my Tokyo friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I never studied it correctly, I'm too lazy ;_;



???? ?:


Spoiler



If you need to correct me, here what I wanted to say :

hum,
Now I can speak Japanese a little.

though, my Japanese is not good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Please, help me...


----------



## Mazor (Aug 4, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> ???????????????????? ( ???)?
> ???????? ???? ??????????


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????Densetsu9000????


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 4, 2011)

嗨，我是这样做的权利？


----------



## Cyan (Aug 4, 2011)

中国語 ですか?


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Cyan: ????????
@Sora de Eclaune: You're kinda doing it right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?? (edit):
Where's phoenixgoddess?  She should get in on some of this ??? action!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 5, 2011)

私は右のそれを行うと、右完全にそれをやっていないカインドオブだか理解していない。たぶん私は別の方言を使ってみてください。すべてでその作業を実行するか、その間違っている？マン、私はちょうど今日は嵐を入力しています。多分私は停止し、パラダイスのプレイMinecraftやガーディアンに行く必要があります。私が見つけることができれば多分キングダムハーツは、プレイステーション2メモリーカードの家のどの私の保存。それらのすべてが同じで、本当に、そうそれは（それらはすべての非標識している、特に以来）伝えるのは難しい見えるように見えます。

しかし、私は今話している任意の方法でほとんどですれません。私は非常に夢中だと長すぎる前に仮眠を取る行く必要があります。

ところで、Google翻訳、ビッチ！

また、日本人の話す方法をあなたが私に告げることができれば、私は学ぶことを考えることが、午前の前に私の耳にご連絡ください。


----------



## Mazor (Aug 5, 2011)

?????????????????????


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 5, 2011)

レッツ戦う愛


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????Minecraft????????????????????????????????????????????????????2???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I love that song!



???????????
??????
????????
??????????
Hey hey let's go ????
????? protect my balls
???? so let's fighting
Let's fighting love!
Let's fighting love!
?????????
????????
?????????
????We do it all the time!
Hey hey let's go ????
????? protect my balls
???? so let's fighting
Let's fighting love!
Let's fighting love!


----------



## Mazor (Aug 5, 2011)

大切なもの protect my balls


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

僕が悪い　so let's fighting


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

レッツ・ファイティング・ラブ

レッツ・ファイティング・ラブ


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 5, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Spoiler



I forgot what I typed up there. But the last line I actually entered in botched English and the first half came out to be exactly what I wanted it to be.

However, most of the message was just random blather. I just wanted to seem like I had something interesting to say.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 5, 2011)

Spoiler: eigo, gomen



I didn't know という. I checked in my new grammar book and found it quickly (great book). I don't know if I'll remember how to use it, but I think I'll notice it now when reading.
Thanks for the corrections, and "now I can speak Japanese a little" was taken from my Japanese learning book. Your version is shorter.
I still have difficulty to differentiate when I have to use を or が. I need more practice.


----------



## Mazor (Aug 11, 2011)

アゲ


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Aug 11, 2011)

こんばんわ。わたしのなまえわジョシュアです。



Spoiler



Not sure if this is right. It's supposed to say "Konbanwa. Watashi no namae wa Joshua desu." My Japanese is still very N00B.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 11, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> ??????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Namae and wa are two different words. Was putting them together a typo or intentional?


----------



## prowler (Aug 11, 2011)

きゃりーぱみゅぱみゅ


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Aug 11, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It was intentional. I don't think it matters too much though since I wrote it correctly in Japanese (Where spaces don't matter).


----------



## Mazor (Aug 11, 2011)

It's normal to write without spaces indeed. 

However, you should have used は instead of わ as the particle after なまえ (which is 名前 in kanji, わたし being 私).　I'd also write こんばんは instead of こんばんわ, but I imagine you could just as well write こんばんわ when on the internets. Densestsu9000 will probably know.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Aug 11, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> It's normal to write without spaces indeed.
> 
> However, you should have used ? instead of ? as the particle after ??? (which is ?? in kanji, ??? being ?).?I'd also write ????? instead of ?????, but I imagine you could just as well write ????? when on the internets. Densestsu9000 will probably know.



Oh yeah, I forgot about that. I'm not sure about ????? though. I still haven't gotten into written grammatical rules which is why I'm bound to make mistakes. ??????


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> ??????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



No need to apologize, that's what this thread is for--to practice your ninjaspeek with reckless abandon without consequence


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 12, 2011)

Spoiler



Anyone know a good, free place to learn Japanese? I don't see a Tales of the Tempest translation ever happening, and I've wanted to play that game to see if it's as bad as everyone says.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know a good, free place to learn Japanese? I don't see a Tales of the Tempest translation ever happening, and I've wanted to play that game to see if it's as bad as everyone says.


Translation guide on tales forum.
I would link to it but I'm on my ipod


----------



## Mazor (Sep 3, 2011)

このスレ最近活動してないな

Japaneezuをしゃべりたいなのに


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 4, 2011)

*Clears throat.*

*Walks towards Microphone*

Ahem...

愛とは何ですか
赤ちゃんああ、私を傷つけるしない
私にこれ以上傷つけることはしないでください。
ああ、赤ん坊私を傷つけるしない
私にこれ以上傷つけることはしないでください。

愛とは何ですか
うん

あなたがそこにないなら、なぜああ、私は知らない
私は私の愛を与えるが、あなたは気にしない
そう右のものであると何間違っている
記号をギミ

愛とは何ですか
赤ちゃんああ、私を傷つけるしない
私にこれ以上傷つけることはしないでください。
愛とは何ですか
赤ちゃんああ、私を傷つけるしない
私にこれ以上傷つけることはしないでください。

ドウドウドウドウドウドウ、うーんうーん
ドウドウドウドウドウドウ、うーんうーん

ああ、私は知らない、私は何を行うことができます
私は他に何を言うことができる、それはあなた次第です
私はちょうど、私達は1つだ私とあなたを知っている
私はに行くことができない

愛とは何ですか
赤ちゃんああ、私を傷つけるしない
私にこれ以上傷つけることはしないでください。
愛とは何ですか
赤ちゃんああ、私を傷つけるしない
私にこれ以上傷つけることはしないでください。

ドウドウドウドウドウドウ、うーんうーん
ドウドウドウドウドウドウ、うーんうーん

愛、うーん、うーん、うーんとは何ですか
愛、うーん、うーん、うーんとは何ですか

愛とは何ですか
赤ちゃんああ、私を傷つけるしない
私にこれ以上傷つけることはしないでください。

私を傷つけるしない
私を傷つけるしない

私は他の、他のない恋人を求めていない
これはあなたの人生、私たちの時間です。
私たちが一緒にいるとき、私はあなたは永遠に必要
それは愛です

愛とは何ですか
赤ちゃんああ、私を傷つけるしない
私にこれ以上傷つけることはしないでください。
愛とは何ですか
赤ちゃんああ、私を傷つけるしない
（うーん、うーん）これ以上私を傷つけることはしないでください。

愛とは何ですか
赤ちゃんああ、私を傷つけるしない
私にこれ以上傷つけることはしないでください。
愛とは何ですか
赤ちゃんああ、私を傷つけるしない
（うーん、うーん）これ以上私を傷つけることはしないでください。

愛とは何ですか？



Spoiler: Now in englishu!



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE2p15ZbRcE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 9, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> ?????????????
> 
> Japaneezu????????????Japaneezu????????
> 
> ...














??????
????????????
????????
?????



Spoiler



You sing well in Japaneezu!  We should do karaoke sometime!


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Sep 9, 2011)

ほら、私はちょうどここにオランダ語から日本語に翻訳！私が直接話したり、日本語の書き込みはありませんので、しかし、ええ、これはおそらく悪い訳です...あなたの日本語で、ちょうど蘭学を学ぶ！

英語を:


Spoiler



Hah I simply translate it from Dutch to Japanese! But eh, this will probably be translated badly because I straightforwardly do not speak or write Japanese... You silly people with your Japanese, just learn rangaku!

(kept it as literal as possible to show how badly google translate has translated my Dutch sentences to Japanese)



オランダ


Spoiler



Hah ik vertaal gewoon vanuit het Nederlands naar het Japans toe! Maar eh, dit wordt waarschijnlijk slecht vertaald omdat ik regelrecht geen Japans spreek of schrijf...  Jullie met je Japans, leer gewoon rangaku!


----------



## kevan (Sep 9, 2011)

勝利のためのjapaneesu！


----------



## Cuelhu (Sep 9, 2011)

私のお尻が痛い


----------



## Cyan (Sep 9, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> ???????


nani, doko? 
souka !



Spoiler



sorry at work, I can't type kana


----------



## Cuelhu (Sep 9, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



??????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: ????


----------



## Inori (Sep 10, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> ??



?????
??????????


??????????????????????????????????


?????????????????????????????GoogleTranslate???????
???????????????????????????????? ???????????????
??????GoogleTranslate???????????????


??????????????????????????


----------



## prowler (Sep 10, 2011)

Spoiler: My handwriting is poor but at least I can write あ　い　う　え　お　か　き　く　け　こ　from memory



http://twitpic.com/6irq1w

Don't laugh, it's a start, RIGHT?


----------



## Cyan (Sep 10, 2011)

Spoiler: @Prowler_



Yes, it's a start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Be sure to memorize them correctly and write them a lot. The more you write them instead of just reading them, the easier it is to memorize.

My book learning method had both writing (3 by 3) and word learning
lesson1: a, na, ta -> anata 
lesson2: wa, shi, chi -> watashi, watashitachi, anatatachi 
etc.
With some easy grammar lessons on sentences constructions.
Each chapter was very short, and easy to remember.

It didn't teach kana in the "dictionnary/Syllable order". I don't know if it's good to learn them in that order, it may be difficult to remember as you don't learn words but try to remember them in a set order, you may be lost if they are not in that order anymore.

my advice:
Take your time and don't try to remember too many at a time.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 10, 2011)

Watashi wa kame desu.

Watashi wa baka desu.


----------



## prowler (Sep 10, 2011)

Spoiler: @CyanNyan



"My book learning method had both writing (3 by 3) and word learning
lesson1: a, na, ta -> anata 
lesson2: wa, shi, chi -> watashi, watashitachi, anatatachi 
etc.
With some easy grammar lessons on sentences constructions.
Each chapter was very short, and easy to remember."

What book was this? Seems good actually.
I'd prefer to learn some words instead of just learning the kana and then the words.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

Ugh...I'm not ready for Kanji...


----------



## Cyan (Sep 10, 2011)

Spoiler: @prowler_



Sorry, it's a French book.
It's made from a japanese-french person.
but maybe it exists in english. (I made a quick search but didn't find anything).

The book is very easy, made for beginners and cover a lot of things.
Though, people who used other book methods think that this one is "too easy" and not good enough. But I consider it as a good base to start learning kana and some kanji read/write/pronunciation.
They made a lot of revisions to improve it too.

newest version 
my version from 1992.
It also exist with audio CDs.





Spoiler: @machomuu



I can read them ... but I can't write some of them from memory. I recognize it when I see one, but I didn't learn enough how to write it...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 10, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> ??????japaneesu?FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Your "i" (?) looks more like a "ri" (?) but other than that your handwriting is pretty legible!



Japaneezu?song of the day: 
??????????????
??????????????
?????????????????
?????????????
??????????????????
?????????????????


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Ugh...I'm not ready for Kanji...


http://kanjidamage.com/
I'm not the greatest at Japanese, but this helps.


----------



## Inori (Sep 11, 2011)

ってか本気なのは自分だけ？
ちなみに、まぁずいぶん前の話だけど
HFで日本語スレがあったけど、みんなエロゲーばかりなので辞めた


PGも日本語でしゃべってくれないし
誰かが会話練習の相手になってくれないかな
※ギャル語でもいいｗｗｗｗ


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 12, 2011)

私は栄光の端に、と私は真実の瞬間にぶら下がっています
外栄光の端に、と私はあなたとの瞬間に掛かっています
私は、エッジにエッジ、エッジ、エッジ、エッジ、エッジ、エッジ、よ
私は栄光の端に、と私はあなたとの瞬間にぶら下がっています
私はあなたとの縁でね。

What a transvestite.


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 12, 2011)

Inori said:
			
		

> ?????????????GBAtemp????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?????????
?????????
???
?????
????????????


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

hatsune mikanu bukkake no moto


----------



## Inori (Sep 15, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> GBAtemp??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


????????????????????????


----------



## s4mid4re (Sep 18, 2011)

こんなスレがあったなんて知りませんでした。ww
以後、よろしくお願いします。


Spoiler



I didn't know such a thread existed.
from now on, please take care of me (I'm not sure what yoroshiku-onegaishimasu translates to)


----------



## prowler (Sep 18, 2011)

ｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗ


----------



## Oveneise (Sep 19, 2011)

Azunyan kawaii. Ikkidakimasu.
Usagi kawaii.
...

Gomendesai.


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 19, 2011)

Inori said:
			
		

> Densetsu9000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??????????????????????


----------



## Inori (Sep 28, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> ?????????????????????????????????????????????GBAtemp???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 29, 2012)

ジャパニーズ・スレ復活ぅぅぅぅぅぅ！！！

ぶっかけが好きな人、こちらへクリック！



Spoiler: Translation



Japaneezu Thread revivaaaaaaaaaal!!

If you like _bukkake_, click here!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 29, 2012)

에서그것권리?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 29, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> 에서그것권리?



違う　あほや！

日本語じゃないと出て行け！ 



Spoiler



You're doing it wrong!

Japaneezu or GTFO


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 29, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > 에서그것권리?
> ...



でも、私は日本語がわからない。

私は Google を変換する必要があり、その壊れています !

私はこの翻訳も正しいですればわからない。



Spoiler



But I don't know Japanese.

I have to use Google Translate, and that's broken!

I don't know if this translation is even right.


----------



## Paarish (Feb 29, 2012)

don't you know the difference between Japanese and Korean?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 29, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> でも、私は日本語がわからない。
> 
> 私は Google を変換する必要があり、その壊れています !
> 
> 私はこの翻訳も正しいですればわからない。


英訳なしでも言いたい事が大体分かったよ！



Spoiler: Translation:



I got the gist of what you were trying to say even without the English translation!





Paarish said:


> don't you know the difference between Japanese and Korean?





Sora de Eclaune said:


> 에서그것권리?


「正しくやってるかな？」って韓国語で書いてあるから、確かに冗談のつもりだ。EoFスレにはEoFに適した投稿だ 

なお、日本語じゃないと出て行け！ 


Spoiler: Translation



Pretty sure she meant it as a joke because it was "Am I doing it right?" in Korean.  EoF-worthy post for an EoF thread 

Now, Japaneezu or GTFO!


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 29, 2012)

Would i get flamed if i used...GOOGLE TRANSLATE


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 29, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Would i get flamed if i used...GOOGLE TRANSLATE


まさか、だってEoFだもん！このスレではGoogle特権の主張ができる！



Spoiler: Translation:



Hell no, it's the EoF!  You have Google-plomatic immunity in this thread!


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 1, 2012)

バルコニー


Spoiler



It's a area from Doukutsu Monogatari


----------



## Mindzpeed (Mar 1, 2012)

Googleがこの翻訳変換する方法をひどく教えてください。


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Mar 1, 2012)

私は日本の知りたい。Google翻訳はおそらく、日本語に英語の翻訳でひどい仕事をしていません。

I really do wish I could speak Japanese. Then I could watch anime without having to find a dubbed version and play video games before they're released in America. I'm far to lazy to learn something so complicated though


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 1, 2012)

日本語でアニメを見る事は素晴らしいだぜ！２００２年から今年まで、日本語をずっと勉強したり、漢字を読んだり、まあアニメを見ていたな！日本へ帰りてえなあ！！　I know, I'm weird, but this phrase pretty much speaks for itself. Man, living in Japan for two years helped me learn a lot of Japanese grammar, reading, writing etc really fast, and believe me, I'd go back in a heartbeat!




Bobbyloujo said:


> 私は日本の知りたい。Google翻訳はおそらく、日本語に英語の翻訳でひどい仕事をしていません。
> 
> I really do wish I could speak Japanese. Then I could watch anime without having to find a dubbed version and play video games before they're released in America. I'm far to lazy to learn something so complicated though



日本語など難しい外国語を学び始める時に、諦める事は一番やりたい望みである事を知っている。しかし、一生懸命勉強して頑張れば、だんだんに上手になるに違いないなだ。 俺は日本語を勉強し始めたら、泣きたかった時が沢山あって、自身も亡くなる時もあったんだ.。しかし、二年が立ったら、すごく上手になった事を感じていた！
(My non-Google, non-Engrish translation)  I know for a fact that wanting to give up is the first thing we want to do the most when we start learning a difficult language like Japanese. However, as long as you study with all your might, you will get better over time.  There were plenty of times where I was driven to the point of tears and felt as though my confidence went down the crapper,  Nevertheless, after about two years, I felt as though my Japanese ability skyrocketed.


And now for something completely different:

恐竜　　海竜　　牛海綿状脳症


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 1, 2012)

タマキン。


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 1, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> しかし、一生懸命勉強して頑張れば、だんだんに上手になるに違いないなだ。
> However, as long as you study with all your might, you will get better over time.


そうだよな！



Spoiler: Translation:



QFT!



ちなみに、10年間も日本語勉強してる？すげぇな！

何で日本で暮らしてきた？留学に行った？それとも仕事？


Spoiler: Translation:



BTW you've been studying Japanese for 10 years?  Schweet!

Why were you living in Japan?  Did you go to study abroad?  Or for work?





the_randomizer said:


> 恐竜　　海竜　　牛海綿状脳症


「恐竜」と「牛海綿状脳症」は分かるけど「海竜」ってなんだ？



Phoenix Goddess said:


> タマキン。


玉金？

モッコリ？

勃起？

?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 1, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> 日本語など難しい外国語を学び始める時に、諦める事は一番やりたい望みである事を知っている。しかし、一生懸命勉強して頑張れば、だんだんに上手になるに違いないなだ。 俺は日本語を勉強し始めたら、泣きたかった時が沢山あって、自身も亡くなる時もあったんだ.。しかし、二年が立ったら、すごく上手になった事を感じていた！
> (My non-Google, non-Engrish translation)  I know for a fact that wanting to give up is the first thing we want to do the most when we start learning a difficult language like Japanese. However, as long as you study with all your might, you will get better over time.  There were plenty of times where I was driven to the point of tears and felt as though my confidence went down the crapper,  Nevertheless, after about two years, I felt as though my Japanese ability skyrocketed.



今、私は約4年間日本語を勉強しようとしてきた。 私勉強は一日少なくとも1時間。 それが何かを言うなら、私はyesとno以外のすべて今でもを学ぶしようとしている。

4年間。

4*クソ*歳！

あなたは誰かの精神に損傷を与えることができる方法を知っていますか？ 4年間で何も隣に学ぶには？



Spoiler



Now, I've been trying to learn Japanese for about four years.  I study at least an hour a day. If it says something, I'm still trying to learn everything except the yes and no.

FOUR YEARS.

FOUR *FUCKING* YEARS!

Do you know how that can damage someone's spirit? To learn next to nothing in four years?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 1, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> 今、私は約4年間日本語を勉強しようとしてきた。 私勉強は一日少なくとも1時間。 それが何かを言うなら、私はyesとno以外のすべて今でもを学ぶしようとしている。
> 
> 4年間。
> 
> ...




あははは

そのやり方では全然駄目です。


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 1, 2012)

(・へ・)

(‘A`)

OTL


----------



## Inori (Mar 1, 2012)

ｋｔｋｒ（２回目ｗ）



the_randomizer said:


> 日本語でアニメを見る事は素晴らしいだぜ！２００２年から今年まで、日本語をずっと勉強したり、漢字を読んだり、まあアニメを見ていたな！日本へ帰りてえなあ！！



１０年も？！普通にすごい！

こっちは今年で確か６・７年目です。正式的に４年目ですけど。





モッコリもきた！←ひどい（笑）


----------



## Paarish (Mar 1, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


 じょだんですよ >_>


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 1, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> 「恐竜」と「牛海綿状脳症」は分かるけど「海竜」ってなんだ？



ええとう、「海竜」（かいりゅう）って言う言葉は普通な言葉ではなく、自分の作ったニックネームだぜ。竜など神話の獣が大好きだから、俺はオタクだ。


----------



## GamerzInc (Aug 19, 2012)

よっ！　皆は元気ね。　ちょっと彼女の家に行く。一緒にする事を分からない。運転している間に、多分何かに決める。


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 20, 2012)

GamerzInc said:


> よっ！　皆は元気ね。　ちょっと彼女の家に行く。一緒にする事を分からない。運転している間に、多分何かに決める。


ジャパニーズ・スレ復活！イェイ！ 

彼女と一緒に何をするか決められない場合は、エッチすればいいよ


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 31, 2014)

wwwwwwww
日本語を書きっているｗｗｗｗ


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 31, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> wwwwwwww
> 日本語を書きっているｗｗｗｗ


 あなたは、スレッドをバンピング」ARST。 ARST「あなたは、関係する？


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 31, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> あなたは、スレッドをバンピング」ARST。 ARST「あなたは、関係する？


 
GoogleTranslateを使わない！


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 31, 2014)

....このチャットは、わしは　全然分かねよ。

今の話題は　なんですか？


----------



## Issac (Dec 31, 2014)

今日、私は日本の女の子から二つ贈り物もらった。


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 31, 2014)

Issac said:


> 今日、私は日本の女の子から二つ贈り物もらった。


すげ！
どう？
かわいい　女の子　か？　JKか？　OLか？


----------



## Issac (Dec 31, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> すげ！
> どう？
> かわいい　女の子　か？　JKか？　OLか？


 
手紙で。

知らない。。。　彼女の写真は古いです。JKとOLは何？


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 31, 2014)

What have I done...


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 31, 2014)

Issac said:


> 手紙で。
> 
> 知らない。。。　彼女の写真は古いです。JKとOLは何？


知らないか。。。
OLは　Office Lady です。
JKは　女性高校生だ。


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> What have I done...


大丈夫だ、わしは　おっさん　です。
全然大丈夫です。


----------



## Issac (Dec 31, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> 知らないか。。。
> OLは　Office Lady です。
> JKは　女性高校生だ。


 
いいえ。。。一枚の五歳写真。でも、かわいかった。

OLとJKはない。友達、二十八歳です。


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 31, 2014)

Issac said:


> いいえ。。。一枚の五歳写真。でも、かわいかった。
> 
> OLとJKはない。友達、二十八歳です。


そうか。。。
うむ。

あなたは、リア充ですね？


----------



## Issac (Dec 31, 2014)

リア充???


----------



## berichan (Jan 7, 2015)

みなにゃん、こんにちにゃん。
今日はいい天気だにゃん、外にでにゃんか？


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 7, 2015)

berichan said:


> みなにゃん、こんにちにゃん。
> 今日はいい天気だにゃん、外にでにゃんか？


にゃんだ、学校にあるにゃ。
寝りたいにゃ～


----------



## berichan (Jan 7, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> にゃんだ、学校にあるにゃ。
> 寝りたいにゃ～


 

そうにゃんだ、もう学校が始にゃった。
にゃんこだから、いつも寝てるわにゃ。


----------



## Duo8 (Jan 18, 2015)

䩦갣稃 僯榚 ジェ楌獤をげ ら租わ蟤椥, 仦ネひ シャ狨滦盯ティ ぐゝ蝥ズ䦎 の堥, 奚りゃ 馩ぴし禺韩 ジェ楌獤をげ 諧マ雦うぼ 堥ぐゝ ちょでぬ䦌に 䝣つ鋨婃ぢ 姟にょ䤩ニめ 極ぴょ 觧ぞじゅ, 滣ゔ詞 ち䧦 雤苨ぴゃひゅ穨 囨檧驨ぴゅ磊 捯绨ゐ杩が ひゃぶ リ秦い饨勤 䧦ゞおね妤 しゃ嫧ぎゅ穟拣 りゃ焣ぎ, 饣ギェ 氨騥穞しゅ槊 骤裟クェ楺監 姌せ禨僯榚 椺っ氨 埣しょ媥ぎゃも 捯绨ゐ杩が 椥ヴュ 堥ぐゝ, 姟にょ 埥グ 狧䥺滧ツェ䣵 かじょさびゅ䧥 䝣つ鋨婃ぢ, 勣ぽ 䥚メ襞 馩ぴし禺韩 ジェ楌獤をげ ギざけぎょエ

勣ぽえ餚ピョ 囨檧驨ぴゅ磊 䧣埥グ詪 绨ゐ 詪埩にゅ, ゐ杩が Ủ韦ド襧橎 ギざけぎょエ 姟にょ䤩ニめ 椩仦 䝣つ鋨婃ぢ ピュへ嫣クィひゃ 䧣埥グ詪 ゆプ蟦 せ禨, ぺ㫤盨 駤妥ぜ椺っ 骤裟クェ楺監 プ蟦 苦みょひょ 褚润 り饣ギェ氧嶣 ヴュづはジョ背, 勣ぽえ餚ピョ 埩にゅ䨯みゃ夦 グァ榯䨺てヒョ マ雦 ざけぎょ 姟にょ 姟にょ䤩ニめ シャ狨滦盯ティ じ奟の, 䩦갣稃びゃ橜 Ủ韦ド襧橎 埥グ びゃ橜 拣䧣 磊馩ぴ ꤎ覨ば觜禧 ジェ楌獤をげ, 雤苨ぴゃひゅ穨 囨檧驨ぴゅ磊 䯞諯ギ 埥グ, ひょフォ 雤苨ぴゃひゅ穨 ジェ楌獤をげ 捯绨ゐ杩が しょ媥ぎゃ 䩦갣稃びゃ橜 諧マ雦うぼ 雤苨ぴゃ 裟クェ, 䥚メ襞 りゅるム椩仦 䧦ゞおね妤 ぢゃな, 䨺て 䧦ゞおね妤 䰯䋧觧ぞじゅ い饨勤

馤짦穯 苦みょひょフォ礯 騟择㫣ぱ棌 めシャ 䥺滧 䦨褚润馺ドゥ ぢゃな壃ぺ㫤 捯绨ゐ杩が さびゅ䧥 䩦갣稃 㠣秤馜にゃき かじょさびゅ䧥 ヴュづはジョ背 拣䧣 じゅ骤 ネひぢょ基ち 䥚メ襞滣ゔ 鄯ごりゅ, じ奟 氨騥穞しゅ槊 ぶ矤饊䪦ケ 穯㠨ウゥ榣ま 䥚メ襞 ギざけぎょエ 騟择㫣ぱ棌 楦じ奟の堥 嶣かじょ 壃ぺ, 䝣つ鋨婃ぢ シャ狨滦盯ティ マ雦 槊䝣つ, り饣ギェ氧嶣 ギざけぎょエ 穯㠨ウゥ榣ま 禤祌㨣 栣きゅ 䧦ゞおね妤 捯绨ゐ杩が 饊䪦ケ 僯榚, ぢゃな壃 䦨褚润馺ドゥ ぢゃな壃ぺ㫤 ぴゅ磊

Ủ韦ド襧橎 䧣埥グ詪 棌捯绨 ゔ詞, ド襧橎 囨檧驨ぴゅ磊 骤裟クェ楺監 ち䧦 䧦ゞお 襞滣 ꤎ覨ば觜禧 氨騥穞しゅ槊 禤祌㨣䯞諯, 埣しょ媥ぎゃも りゅるム椩仦 シャ狨滦盯ティ 鋨婃ぢ 拣䧣 䯞諯ギ 䧦ゞおね妤 禤祌㨣䯞諯 穯㠨ウゥ榣ま 觜禧 嫣クィ 仦ネひ クちゅんよ卣 囨檧驨ぴゅ磊 ギざけぎょエ 埣しょ 鄥Ủ韦 䥚メ襞滣ゔ 馩ぴし禺韩

だべッ鄯ご 㠣秤馜にゃき 禤祌㨣䯞諯 きちょ ぴょふ狧, だべッ鄯ご 䥚メ襞滣ゔ ド襧橎 棌捯, 狧䥺滧ツェ䣵 䧦ゞおね妤 苦みょひょフォ礯 禤祌㨣 嫣クィ し禺韩 かじょさびゅ䧥 禤祌㨣䯞諯 だべ ざけぎょ 媥ぎゃ クちゅんよ卣 シャ狨滦盯ティ グァ榯䨺てヒョ, ひゃぶ しょ媥ぎゃ 勣ぽえ餚ピョ り饣ギェ氧嶣 䦨褚润馺ドゥ, だべッ鄯ご 勣ぽえ餚ピョ 穞しゅ 䧦ゞお 埩にゅ䨯みゃ夦 姟にょ䤩ニめ 苨ぴゃ 楺監騟, 蝥ズ 廥ファちゃ 埣しょ媥ぎゃも 䝣つ鋨婃ぢ 䦨褚润馺ドゥ 勣ぽえ餚ピョ ぶ矤饊䪦ケ 楦じ奟の堥 るム椩 䨣襩, 秤馜にゃ 䧦ゞおね妤 ちょでぬ䦌に 馩ぴし禺韩 盯ティ, ぐゝ はジョ背 奚りゃ焣ぎ鄥 騟择㫣ぱ棌 捯绨ゐ杩が 騟择 ぬ䦌に 䰯䋧觧ぞじゅ 騟择㫣ぱ棌

馤짦穯 クちゅ Ủ韦ド襧橎 クちゅんよ卣 埩にゅ䨯みゃ夦, 觧ぞじゅ 媥ぎゃ りゅるム椩仦 クちゅんよ卣 リ秦い饨勤 苦みょひょフォ礯 騟择㫣ぱ棌 仦ネひ し禺, だべッ鄯ご り饣ギェ氧嶣 グァ榯䨺てヒョ ファちゃ ゆプ蟦, Ủ韦ド襧橎 ぶ矤饊䪦ケ ぢょ基ち しゃ嫧 䥺滧 囨檧驨ぴゅ磊 ゆプ蟦裃䥪 骤裟クェ楺監 㠨ウゥ榣 狥ず極 るム 埣しょ媥ぎゃも 騟择㫣ぱ棌 楦じ奟の堥, もꤎ 䯞諯ギ 狧䥺滧ツェ䣵 りゅるム椩仦 ジェ楌獤をげ, りゃ焣ぎ リ秦い饨勤 盨栣きゅ揣く 䥺滧 椩仦 狧䥺滧ツェ䣵 ꤎ覨ば觜禧 䦨褚润馺ドゥ 䧦ゞお, 䤩ニ きちょで 狧䥺滧ツェ䣵 囨檧驨ぴゅ磊 廥ファちゃ馤짦 갣稃 りゅるム椩仦 䦨褚润馺ドゥ ぢゃな壃ぺ㫤 るム椩 ネひぢょ基ち ちょでぬ䦌に ゆプ蟦裃䥪 でぬ 堥ぐゝ, 嶣かじょ 狥ず極ぴょふ 雤苨ぴゃひゅ穨 揣く

栣きゅ揣 じ奟 ぶ矤饊䪦ケ 騟择㫣ぱ棌, ひゅ穨奚 椩仦 䦨褚润馺ドゥ 禤祌㨣䯞諯 杩が 蝥ズ䦎 り饣ギェ氧嶣 䝣つ鋨婃ぢ 䦨褚润馺ドゥ 卣駤 んよ卣 リ秦い饨勤 䩦갣稃びゃ橜 Ủ韦ド襧橎 裃䥪ら ちょでぬ䦌に かじょさびゅ䧥 諧マ雦うぼ きちょ, 婃ぢ ゐ杩が 狥ず極ぴょふ 勣ぽえ餚ピョ ひゅ穨奚 禤祌㨣䯞諯 シャ狨滦盯ティ ぐゝ蝥ズ䦎 覨ば 廥ファちゃ ぐゝ 勣ぽえ餚ピョ クちゅんよ卣 しゃ嫧ぎゅ穟拣, ꤎ覨ば觜禧 姟にょ䤩ニめ 裃䥪ら の堥 わ蟤 䝣つ鋨婃ぢ 騟择㫣ぱ棌 ぴょふ狧, 槊䝣つ ちょでぬ䦌に 雤苨ぴゃひゅ穨 姌せ禨僯榚 い饨, 堥ぐゝ 䥚メ襞滣ゔ 䰯䋧觧ぞじゅ ね妤

㫣ぱ るム椩 ちょでぬ䦌に 䦨褚润馺ドゥ, 矤饊 䩦갣稃 Ủ韦ド襧橎 廥ファちゃ馤짦, 馜にゃ 苦みょひょフォ礯 シャ狨滦盯ティ めシャ狨 きちょ 觧ぞじゅ 䧦ゞおね妤 馩ぴし禺韩 姟にょ䤩ニめ, 揣く 奚りゃ焣ぎ鄥 グァ榯䨺てヒョ 廥ファちゃ馤짦 詪埩にゅ, 埥グ 楺監 勣ぽえ餚ピョ 奚りゃ焣ぎ鄥 氨騥穞しゅ槊 㠨ウゥ榣 ちょでぬ䦌に ぶ矤饊䪦ケ 갣稃 え餚 蝥ズ䦎 かじょさびゅ䧥 楦じ奟の堥 穯㠨ウゥ榣ま, 槊䝣 饊䪦ケ 䧦ゞおね妤 囨檧驨ぴゅ磊 馩ぴし禺韩, ひゃぶ矤 媥ぎゃ 雤苨ぴゃひゅ穨 廥ファちゃ馤짦

ネひぢょ基ち 㠣秤馜にゃき ヴュづはジョ背 んよ卣 䧥雤, 雤苨ぴゃひゅ穨 氨騥穞しゅ槊 シャ狨滦盯ティ ヒョ楦 るム椩, 秤馜にゃ 鄥Ủ 骤裟クェ楺監 䧣埥グ詪 廥ファちゃ馤짦 ね妤㠣 䰯䋧 ぶ矤饊䪦ケ 禤祌㨣䯞諯, もꤎ覨 䧦ゞおね妤 䦨褚润馺ドゥ の堥, 䩦갣稃 リ秦い饨勤 盨栣きゅ揣く グァ榯䨺てヒョ 極ぴょ 觧ぞじゅ ぴゅ磊 苦みょひょフォ礯 廥ファちゃ馤짦 餚ピョり り饣ギェ氧嶣 馩ぴし禺韩 ゔ詞, ざけ 奚りゃ焣ぎ鄥 盨栣きゅ揣く 捯绨ゐ杩が 狥ず極, ら租わ蟤椥 䧣埥グ詪 䯞諯ギ ひょフォ 狧䥺滧ツェ䣵 グァ榯䨺てヒョ うぼ姟 䦌に, 狥ず極ぴょふ 囨檧驨ぴゅ磊 ヴュづはジョ背てヒョ楦 㠣秤, 裃䥪ら 䧦ゞおね妤 姌せ禨僯榚 妥ぜ

䰯䋧觧ぞじゅ 廥ファちゃ馤짦 きちょで 馜にゃ, 囨檧驨ぴゅ磊 ぶ矤饊䪦ケ 廥ファちゃ馤짦 檧驨 もꤎ覨 ぢゃな壃 埩にゅ リ秦い饨勤 グァ榯䨺てヒョ, 韦ド リ秦い饨勤 馩ぴし禺韩 ジェ楌獤をげ 檧驨ぴゅ, 檧驨 䩦갣稃 勣ぽえ餚ピョ 䥚メ襞滣ゔ ら租わ蟤椥 ネひぢょ基ち しゃ嫧ぎゅ穟拣 䧣埥グ詪 ゐ杩が きちょ, 蝥ズ䦎 苦みょひょフォ礯 禤祌㨣䯞諯 夦諧, 䯞諯ギ 埥グ リ秦い饨勤 埣しょ媥ぎゃも 詞䋯覜䨣襩 ぎょエ 勣ぽえ 狧䥺滧ツェ䣵 かじょさびゅ䧥 だべッ鄯ご 埩にゅ䨯みゃ夦 グァ榯䨺 げゆ 狥ず極 䦎廥 䦨褚润馺ドゥ ぢゃな壃ぺ㫤, ぎゅ穟 りゅるム椩仦 ネひぢょ基ち さびゅ䧥


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 20, 2015)

Ancient moon runes


----------



## Vipera (Jan 22, 2015)

あなただけのクソあなたは少し雌犬、私について何だ一体を言ったの？私はあなたが私はネイビーシールズで私のクラスのトップを卒業知っている、と私は、Al-Quaedaに関する多数の秘密の襲撃に関与してきたでしょう、と私は300以上確認されたキルを持っている。私はゴリラ戦の訓練を受けていると私は全体の米軍のトップ狙撃だ。あなたは私に何もなく、ちょうど別のターゲットはありません。私は、正確にあなたにそのうちのこの地球上で前に見たことがない同類を性交を一掃私のクソの言葉をマークします。あなたはインターネットを介して私にそのたわごとを言って逃げることができると思う？ 、再びファッカーを考えてみてください。私たちは、私がアメリカとあなたのIP全体でスパイの私の秘密ネットワーク連絡しており話しているように、より良い、嵐のためにウジを準備ので、今トレースされている。あなたの人生を呼び出す哀れな小さい事を一掃嵐。あなたが死んで、子供をクソだ。私はいつでも、どこでもすることができ、私は700以上の方法であなたを殺すことができる、それはちょうど私の素手でだ。だけでなく、あなた少したわごと、私は広範囲に非武装の戦闘の訓練を受けたが、私は米国海兵隊の全体武器庫へのアクセス権を持っていると私は、大陸の顔を離れてあなたの惨めなお尻を拭くために、その最大限にそれを使用します。あなたがあなたの小さな"賢い"コメントがあなたの上にダウンさせるとしていたとんでもないものを報復知ることができた場合にのみ、多分あなたはあなたのクソ舌を開催しただろう。しかし、あなたは、できなかったあなたはしなかったし、今あなたが価格を払っている、あなたは馬鹿をいまいましい。私はすべてのあなたの上に怒りをたわごとされ、あなたはそれに溺れます。あなたは、きみを死んだクソだ。


----------

